# Even the lightest foundation shades are too dark! Suggestions?



## ashley8119 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've tried drugstore foundations, and they're all too dark for me and there is always an odd contrast between my neck and face. I recently tried MakeupForEver HD foundation in 115 "Ivory" and even that is too dark for me. I'm getting kind of hopeless, nothing seems to match and I have no idea what other brands to try...Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 7, 2009)

Did you try the HD 110? 
I have similar problems. Someone on here suggested finding "neutral" shaded foundation.
I swear we need to start some sort of campaign for pale skinned people. Even in England, land of pasty white people, I had trouble finding light enough foundation.
It's madness!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Lots of info about this if you do a search, here's the main thread...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/p...dations-62089/

Other 'Porcelain Beauties' threads are also stickied in the Cosmetic Discussion section.

HTH!


----------



## Vicodin (May 2, 2009)

know that problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




star gazer and some other brands do have a white foundation to mix it with oder foundations - you should try that!

hope that helps!


----------



## Tahti (May 2, 2009)

Illamasqua do really pale foundations - I use 100 and 105. *I never found a foundation before that matched me before this brand, I always had to mix mine with Stargazer white.* I think their website ships to the US now if you're from there!..


----------



## aggrolounge (May 3, 2009)

I agree that you can mix with white! Find a foundation with a formula you like that has the right undertones and mix with a white foundation. The cheapest white foundations can be found at theatre/costume shops. Keep in mind that you need to stick with matching formulas.. don't mix something with oil with an oil-free foundation! I do this 90% of the time (only a few brands have a close enough match to not mix!).


----------



## 27dots (May 3, 2009)

jemma kidd ultra fair is the best I've found


----------



## vstahns (Mar 13, 2011)

The lightest I've ever found is Loreal True Match Alabaster C1


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 13, 2011)

I always mix the lightest coloured foundations with some white foundation from Stargazer.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Mar 16, 2011)

In MUFE, I would try HD 110 or Mat Velvet+ 15. If you have yellow undertones, you could try NARS sheer glow in Siberia. Also, Kat Von D tattoo concealer in Porcelain mixed with a little moisturizer makes a surprisingly gorgeous foundation! HTH


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 16, 2011)

Check out NARS Mont Blanc and Siberia.


----------

